# Hocus Pocus - Sanderson Sisters



## SinisterSmitty (Jul 9, 2009)

Me and my friends as the Sanderson Sisters from Hocus Pocus last Halloween:










We pieced them together using parts of costumes we found, and several pieces that I sewed, including the cloaks, and Sarah and Mary's skirts. This was very time consuming and got kind of expensive, but they turned out really well, and we even won a costume contest.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

One of the best trio of costumes I've seen - they all turned out great!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You all look so fantastic, excellent job. The prettiest Sanderson Sisters I've seen


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i loved that show. you guys did a fabulous job recreating them. you deserved a prize. i am amazed. not just the costumes, but your faces and hair.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

These are fantastic! Great job!

<3 Hocus Pocus


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

AMAZING! Hocus Pocus is one of my favorite Halloween movies, I always watch it to get in the mood (Halloween mood that is)!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is one of the best renderings of Hocus Pocus that I have ever seen. You definitely deserved a prize!!! Great job.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

You look awesome............


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Those are outstanding! Y'all make a beautiful mini-coven!


----------



## SinisterSmitty (Jul 9, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> i loved that show. you guys did a fabulous job recreating them. you deserved a prize. i am amazed. not just the costumes, but your faces and hair.


Thanks! The hair was actually wigs that we had to customize. "Mary's" weighed like 20 lbs.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

well done!


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

awesome great job


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is neat. i like that.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job! Great looking costumes.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

You cast a spell on us!


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Excellent costumes! The hair really helps capture the characters too.


----------



## The Other Mother (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow this is really cool. My husband wanted me and my friends to do this last year haha. Yall look great!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW! I just watched this movie last night (it is one of my most favorite movies ever!) and I am so impressed!!!! You did a fantastic job and you are all very lovely...did you suck the life force from all the children in your area?


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

costumes are fabulous! hocus pocus is one of my favourite films too! Great job ladies!


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Still one of my all time fave Halloween films! You gals really pulled it off. Awesome job!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job! You ladies look fabulous. As many others have stated, Hocus Pocus is one of my all-time faves as well.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I have been begging my friends to dress up as the Sanderson sisters for the last couple years to no avail. Your costumes are amazing. You have given me hope!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW great outfits, now all you need is one of my books to carry around lol


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Those are amazing costumes!!! Great job.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow kammo, you made an awesome book


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you hallorenescene... Just wish I had the sisters to go with it LOL


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

EEeee! Great costumes, great book! I love it. I've thought about being Sara Sanderson for Halloween, but I sooo don't have blond hair and don't want to deal with a wig. You all look great.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

_Thrice I with mercury purify
And spit upon the twelve tables.
My ungodly book speaks to you
When 'tis all hallows eve
And the moon is round
A virgin will summon us
From under the ground!
We shall be back!
And all the lives of the children of Salem will be mine!_ 


Virgin?!!?! DOH!!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Great movie. Super costumes. Wonderful idea. Love them!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

You all look amazing! I love each costume!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how on earth did I miss this? You all look spell binding. The costumes are terrific and you all look like them. That is one of my all time favorite halloween time movies.


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

you look very good , but you don t look scary.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

tomibraniste said:


> you look very good , but you don t look scary.


Have you seen _Hocus Pocus_? They're not supposed to be scary.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2011)

I really like your costumes! You did a great job!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

tomibraniste said:


> you look very good , but you don t look scary.





repo_man said:


> Have you seen _Hocus Pocus_? They're not supposed to be scary.


  That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I think tomibraniste sells costumes or is affiliated in some way with them due to all of the posts posted by him: all geared to purchasing costumes.


----------

